# Umfrage: Neugestaltung der buffed-Show



## Launethil (1. April 2010)

Wir wollen unserer wöchentlichen buffed-Show einen neuen Look und einen neuen Stil verpassen. Und dabei brauchen wir Eure Hilfe. Wir haben verschiedene Ideen für eine Neuausrichtung testweise aufgenommen und zu einem Demo-Video zusammengeschnitten. Schaut Euch die Clips in unserer dazugehörigen Meldung an und stimmt anschließend in diesem Thread für Euren Favoriten ab.

Link: *Zum Video*


----------



## Revgamer (1. April 2010)

mal bevor ich abstimme das war ja wohl ein Scherz oder?


----------



## Brokulus (1. April 2010)

Ich bin für die Buffed Girls !


----------



## rei (1. April 2010)

ich bin für den grimmigen Layouter

wenn das musical gewinnt, braucht ihr dringent Gesangsunterricht^^


----------



## Magni (1. April 2010)

www.april-april.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lasterbalk (1. April 2010)

ganz klar Der grimmige Layouter, klare ansgagen versteht jeder. los voten!


----------



## Elenenedh (1. April 2010)

Der grimmige Layouter ist einfach total tofte!


----------



## Kizna (1. April 2010)

Der grimmige Layouter, meine Stimme hat er.


----------



## Morvkeem (1. April 2010)

Der Grimmige Layouter !!!!! 

Der is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fizzwit (1. April 2010)

Ich liebe den Layouter !


----------



## -Luneth- (1. April 2010)

^^ Meine Stimme hat er auch.


----------



## Rated (1. April 2010)

Buffed girls <3
passt auch am besten zum forum design xd


----------



## Königmarcus (1. April 2010)

Ich möcht für 2 abstimmen..

Bauchredner + Pantomieme ftw xD

DAS ist doch ma n geiler Aprilscherz buffed, gz dazu ^^


----------



## nirvanager1 (1. April 2010)

Rated schrieb:


> Buffed girls <3
> passt auch am besten zum forum design xd



das Forum Design kannst ganz unten im Forum wieder auf normal ändern...kA ob das jez n April-Scherz ist oder einfach nur n Extra Design


----------



## Forenliebling (1. April 2010)

habe auch den layouter gewählt <--------------


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonique (1. April 2010)

Ich glaube, der grimmige Layouter ist die einzige Person, der ich nicht so dringend empfehlen würde, Schauspielunterricht zu nehmen.^^


----------



## myxemio (1. April 2010)

buffed-girls!!! 	
go go go - mehr davon)	*wegschmeisst vor lachen*


aber büdde - tut mir einen gefallen und rasiert der lila Tussi die Haare) *grinst zu Fabian*


Nur so am Rande:

Fabian - genialer wär es gekommen, wenn du einen auf Rocker gemacht hättest, mit einer piepsigen stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ( rofl )


----------



## xashija (1. April 2010)

Dragonique schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der grimmige Layouter ist die einzige Person, der ich nicht so dringend empfehlen würde, Schauspielunterricht zu nehmen.^^



Der hat ja auch nicht geschauspielert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (1. April 2010)

Also auch wenns nur nen April scherz ist finde ich müsst ihr eine Folge in der Variante machen die hier gewinnt ;-)

d[-.-]b


----------



## -Luneth- (1. April 2010)

myxemio schrieb:


> buffed-girls!!!
> go go go - mehr davon)	*wegschmeisst vor lachen*
> 
> 
> ...




^^" nicht meine natur lila Harre abschneiden. Ich habe so lange gebraucht bis sie die Länge hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Jack (1. April 2010)

Ähm dazu sag ich nur eines:
ROFL

GoGo Layouter


----------



## Kizna (1. April 2010)

*Schmeist Luneth einen rosa Minirock vor die Beine* 

Dürfte ja perfekt zur Haarfarbe passen *vanish und weg*


----------



## Blakee (1. April 2010)

layouter is the best XD


----------



## ShadowClaw93 (1. April 2010)

komisch dass alles kurz ist nur die buffed-girls quatschen minutenlang^^


----------



## Königmarcus (1. April 2010)

ShadowClaw93 schrieb:


> komisch dass alles kurz ist nur die buffed-girls quatschen minutenlang^^



frauen reden halt immer länger^^


----------



## Lillyan (1. April 2010)

Ich will den grimmigen Layouter bei den Buffed-Girls!


----------



## Firun (1. April 2010)

Das Musical  xD  neeeddd!


----------



## i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX (1. April 2010)

Also meine Stimme haben die Buffed Girls...
xD zum Totlachen...
Bin wahrscheinlich auch der einzige kerl der die gewählt hat ^^


----------



## Interminator (1. April 2010)

vote 4 grimmiger layouter und das neue buffed foren design is echt klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (1. April 2010)

Also ich hab mal für den grimmigen Layouter gevotet, aber war ne schwere Entscheidung, denn die bauchredner nummer war auch sehr geil^^

achja btw: Was soll der Pinke Forum Look?????
Sieht ja schlimm aus^^


----------



## DeathDranor (1. April 2010)

Der grimmige Layouter. So genial. xD


----------



## 1stVampire (1. April 2010)

Ich wäre ja für Variante F! Die Outtakes von dem ganzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lu Xun (1. April 2010)

Grimmiger Layouter oder buffed-girls aber die wenn dann richtig so playmate und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da letzteres eh nicht wahr wird: Grimmiger Layouter!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SwenRLP (1. April 2010)

Schade, dass es nur ein Aprilscherz ist.

Aber A) hätte mir sehr gut gefallen ^^


----------



## DanielMK (1. April 2010)

B, D oder E x'D alle 3 klasse ^^


----------



## dudubaum (1. April 2010)

guter april scherz


----------



## nöknök1 (1. April 2010)

Kann mir auch schon vorstellen das es nur ein Aprilscherz ist, aber trotzdem währen die Buffed Girls Grund das mal wieder anzuschauen


----------



## Brakix (1. April 2010)

ich bin auch für den Layouter oder die Handpuppe! wenns kein Aprilscherz war!


----------



## Topperharly (1. April 2010)

mir fehlt: "es soll so bleiben wie es ist" D


----------



## Maxchen1 (1. April 2010)

A) Hat mir nicht wirklich so gut gefallen - Also ein Nein
 Ganz interessant und auch lustig , jedoch finde ich könnte es auf dauer eventuel langweilig werden - Trotzdem ein Ja
C) Fande ich einfach Genial !!Simon und David wie die singen , hammer !! - Ein ja
D)Girls klingt immer gut , aber wenn immer mal so witze wie mit dem Fabian rein kommen wird es umso besser - Ein klares Ja
E) Die idee an sich finde ich ganz nett aber wenn das dann alles ganz genau synchron gemacht werden muss/will so wird es sicherlich Zeitlich eng werden - Ist nicht so mein geschmack deswegen ein Nein

Das ist meine Meinung dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Merifas


----------



## TR4CO (1. April 2010)

Wuhu der grimmige Layouter na das is doch geil xD wow => gucken => film ab => keine outtakes (schade^^) => ende xD




Buffed-Girls gerne aber die Lila Haare und die tiefe Stimme... naja also das is ja mal ne komische Frau xD *hüstel* fabian *hüstel schnief*


----------



## Malediktus22 (1. April 2010)

xDDDDDD 


der layouter eindeutig ^^


kurz knapp und er zeigt aufs hordenzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treppe (2. April 2010)

...ich fands nichma im ansatz witzig =( find die letzten buffed shows aber im allgemeinen nichtmehr so toll.... ansonsten Layouter ftw !


----------



## Düstermond (2. April 2010)

Der grimmige Layouter ist toll. Schade das es nur ein Witz ist ^^


----------



## Couldkey (2. April 2010)

Der grimmige Layouter muss her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der ist so genial xD


----------



## Martok352 (2. April 2010)

auch wenns nur ein Scherz is... es sollte schon mind eine Buffed Show mit dem Gewinnervorschlag gestaltet werden^^


----------



## Knifecat (2. April 2010)

ohman das is echt der hammer hab grad voll den lachflash xD
!!!VOTE 4 LAYOUTER!!!


----------



## Paradiso (2. April 2010)

Ganz klar BUFFED GIRLS!!!!!!

Anette und Susanne, wo seid Ihr nur ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantankan (2. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte da noch ein Thema. Wie wäre es mit Buffed-Old-School-Show.

Mit Heinrich und seinem Hund, Marcel und den alten anderen Granaten. Die fehlen mir ganz arg *snief* und ich bin mir sicher, die würden alle anderen Ur-Buffed-User auch gerne wiedersehen.


LG


----------



## squeedy (2. April 2010)

ich bin für D aber oben ohne


----------



## Aremetis (2. April 2010)

Schade das es nur ein April Scherz war. 
Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach würde A) (sofern Simon Fistrich weiterhin Bestandteil der Buffed Show ist) die beste Lösung sein. Nichts für Ungut - über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten und Humor scheint auch eine Frage des Geschmacks zu sein, aber ich finde die buffed Show hat seit dem Mitwirken von ihm echt extrem stark an Charme, Witz und und und verloren. 

Dies stellt natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung über die Art des Humors dar und soll in keinerlei Weise eine Wertung über die Person selbst oder ihrer fachlichen Kompetenz für die Aufgaben eines leitenden Redakteur sein.


----------



## gando66 (2. April 2010)

Der grimmige Layouter !!! FTW

DAS ist die Zukunft !!!


----------



## thejomo (3. April 2010)

Bitte mehr Runes of Magic in der Buffed-Show


----------



## AtomXiljaXy (5. April 2010)

thejomo schrieb:


> Bitte mehr Runes of Magic in der Buffed-Show




jup es muss eindeutig mehr ROM her !Musical FTW!!


----------



## Thoraros (8. April 2010)

Der grimmige Layouter

Nothing more to say! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

